
Connect phpMyAdmin to Remote Amazon Lightsail Database - dleskosky
https://danielleskosky.com/connect-phpmyadmin-to-remote-lightsail-database/
======
StamiLabs
Thanks for sharing! How are you finding Lightsail? I've recently separated the
database used by my WordPress installation onto a Lightsail managed database.
Working good so far!

